# Raising Quails for food versus Rabbits



## prepper123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Y'all, 

I have been raising rabbits, tilapia, and quails for a few years now. In my opinion, of those three, quails are the best option. I originally bought my quail eggs from a farm in West Covina, California off of ebay. Within a couple of months, I was able to grow my quails exponentially. It only takes them 6 weeks from hatch to start laying. Once they start laying, they'll lay each and every day for the rest of their lives. I was told that consuming a quail egg has enough calories to sustain you in a survival scenario. In addition, these birds will eat just about everything! I had orginally intended to raise chickens, but those darn birds eat too much. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

quail aint bad. I have a thread on guinea pigs, too- very sustainable meat.


----------



## prepper123 (Mar 9, 2013)

This is the feller I bought it from: 50 Jumbo Coturnix Quail Eggs 16 19 Ounce Birds | eBay. Not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to hunt quail all the time when I lived in California. I had a beagle that could track them on the ground (they do not like to fly away in thick brush; they just run). Very good eating.


----------



## prepper123 (Mar 9, 2013)

In survival scenario, I think nothing holds as much value as food. Imagine what you could barter for with a basket of quail eggs. Within 2 months, I had my own establishment of reliable food source.


----------

